# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم السبت 3 دجنبر 2016 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Saturday (Samedi)03.12.2016 (GMT+00)* *GMT+00* *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *12:00    Granada CF -Sevilla FC* *Fox Sports Brasil* *-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *15:15    FC Barcelona – Real Madrid CF* *BETFRED VIRTUAL – CISCO 5 / 4 (T.B.C)**-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU (SIS Live)* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Lemar TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Arezu TV* *-Yahsat52.5°E-12015 H 27500-FTA* *Tolo TV HD* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Maiwand tv* *-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA* *KTRK Sport* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E- 11096 H 23623 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E- 11213 V 16667 -FTA* *Rah-e-Farda TV* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -12447 H 2400 -FTA* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -11938 H 27500 -FTA* *Tamadon TV* *-Yahsat 52.5°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony ESPN* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony ESPN HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *17:30    CD Leganes-Villarreal CF*  *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *19:45    Atletico de Madrid- RCD Espanyol* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Fox Sports 2 Brasil* *-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *English Premier League* *12:30    Manchester City  –  Chelsea FC* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 20°W-12508 H 6660 -PowerVu* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -13000  -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4173 R 20666 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ATN (Ariana Television Network)* *-Yahsat 52°E- 12015 H 27500 -FTA* *KTRK Sport* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E- 11096 H 23623 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 70.5°E- 11213 V 16667 -FTA* *ATN (Ariana Television Network)* *-Yahsat 52°E- 12015 H 27500 -FTA* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *15:00    Tottenham Hotspur -Swansea City* *TV ZIMBO* *Eutelsat 10°E – 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD)* *ORTB* *-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA* *-Eutelsat 5°W -4154 L 2290 -FTA(C-Band)* *TVT  International (TV Togo International)* *-Eutelsat 9°E -11746 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Eutelsat 10°E-4039 R 2222 -FTA (C-Band)* *RTNC 1* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E-3985 R 13557 -FTA(C-Band)* *kwese Sports* *-Belintersat 51.5°E-3877  L  6420 -Biss  (C-Band)* *-Intelsat 22 @ 72.1° East-3742 L 13930 -FTA* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 20°W-12508 H 6660 -PowerVu* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -13000  -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4173 R 20666 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN+ HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *17:30    West Ham United  – Arsenal FC* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 20°W-12508 H 6660 -PowerVu* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -13000  -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4173 R 20666 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN+ HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *French League 1st Div.* *16:00    Montpellier HSC-  Paris Saint-Germain* *TV5 Monde Maghreb Orient* *-Nile sat 7°W -11900 V 27500-FTA* *TV5 Monde Maghreb Orient HD* *Badr 26°E- 12073 H 27500-FTA* *TV 5 Monde Afrique* *-Eutelsat 16°E-10804 H 30000 -FTA(DVB-S2) (Africa)* *-Astra 4.9°E-12015 V 29950 -FTA (Africa)* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *19:00    AS Monaco FC   – Bastia* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *SporTV 2 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *Italian Calcio League Serie A* *19:45    Juventus FC –   Atalanta* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -Biss* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Fox Sports Brasil* *-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu* *SportsMax* *– Intelsat 53°W – 3820 R 3255 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -4003 V 8680 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *German Bundesliga 1st Div.* *14:30    BV Borussia Dortmund – Borussia Monchengladbach* *Fox Sports Brasil* *-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *14:30    TSG 1899 Hoffenheim -FC Koln* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -Biss* *Fox Sports 2 Brasil* *-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu* *14:30    Bayer 04 Leverkusen- SC Freiburg* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *17:30    RB Leipzig -Schalke 04* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Fox Sports Brasil* *-SES 40°W-3843 L 30000 -PowerVu* *Belgium Jupiler League* *17:00    Club Brugge KV -KV Oostende* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Sharjah Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W- 11012 V 27500 -FTA* *Sharjah Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W- 11012 V 27500 -FTA* *Portugal Primeira Liga* *20:30    FC Porto -Sporting Braga* *Tivibu Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E- 11853 H 25000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *English League Div. 1* *15:00    Norwich City-Brentford* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *17:30    Leeds United FC – Aston Villa* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *Moroccan Pro League* *15:00    Wydad Athletic Club  – Ittihad Tanger* *2M National / Monde / MENA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12015 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11033 V 27500 -FTA* *-Arabsat 30.5°E-12568 H 2960 -FTA* *-Arabsat 20°E -3884 R 27500 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12526 H 4444 -FTA/Biss* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *17:00    Renaissance de Berkane-Chabab Kasba Tadla* *Al Aoula Inter  (Maroc)* *-Nile sat 7°W -12207 V 27500  -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500  -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)* *Al Aoula ( Terrestre Marocaine )* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500-Biss* *-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -Biss* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *Al Aoula Inter  HD* *-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *19:15    Moghreb Tetouan- Raja Club Athletic* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (DVB-T)* *beIN Sports HD* *-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Algerian League 1 Mobilis* *15:00    JS Kabylie  – OM Medea* *Algérie 3* *Eutelsat 5°W – 11060 H 23700-FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA* *Nile sat 7°W -11680 H 27500 -FTA* *Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500 -FTA* *Badr 26°E -11784 V 27500 -FTA* *Astra 19.2°E- 11597 V 22000 -FTA* *Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -FTA* *A3 HD* *Nile sat 7°W -11680 H 27500 -FTA* *15:00    NA Husseïn Dey  – DRB Tadjenanet* *Canal Algerie* *Nile sat 7°W -11680 H 27500 -FTA* *Eutelsat 5°W – 11060 H 23700-FTA* *Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -FTA* *Astra 19.2°E- 11597 V 22000 -FTA* *Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500 -FTA* *Tunisian First League* *13:00    ES Zarzis -CS Sfaxien* *Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 )* *-Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile Sat 7°W-11660 V 27500-FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA* *-Aarabsat 30°.5°E-12512 H 8000 -FTA* *13:00    CS Hammam Lif  -ES Metlaoui* *Al Watania2 (Tunisia National 2 )* *-Nile Sat 7°W-10777 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile Sat 7°W-11660 V 27500-FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA* *-Aarabsat 30°.5°E-12512 H 8000 -FTA* *Egyptian League* *15:00    Smouha –  Al Ettehad Al Sakandary* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *18:00    Al Zamalek – El Dakhleya* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *Jameel Saudi Professional League* *11:45    Al Fateh -Al Wehda* *MBC Pro Sports 2* *-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA* *14:30    Al-Khaleej-AlTaawon* *MBC Pro Sports 1* *-Badr 26°E -12341 H 27500 -FTA* *Qatar Stars League* *14:40    AlGarrafa  -AlRayyan* *Alkass One HD* *-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *beIN Sports HD* *-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *Turkey-  TFF First League lig.1* *11:00    Bandirmaspor- Adana Demirspor* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11471 H 30000–FTA* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11637 H 30000 -FTA* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA* *13:30    Manisaspor  -B.B. Gaziantep* *TRT AVAZ* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA* *Premier League – Ukraine* *12:00    Chernomorets Odessa  –  Volyn Lutsk* *2+2* *-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *15:00   Zorya Lugansk  – FC Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk* *2+2* *-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *1+1* *-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Bulgaria Premier League* *13:00    Dunav 2010-Lokomotiv G. Oryahovitsa* *Diema* *-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *Croatia 1.NHL League* *14:00    GNK Dinamo Zagreb – HNK Rijeka* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *16:15    Cibalia  -NK Lokomotiva Zagreb* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss* *Czech Gambrinus League* *14:00    AC Sparta Prague –  FK Teplice* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Bosnia & Herzegovina Premier League* *12:00    FK Zeljeznicar   –   NK Celik Zenica* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Australia Hyundai A-League* *8:50    Melbourne City FC -Brisbane Roar FC* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Russian Premier League* *11:00    CSKA Moscow -Ural Sverdlovsk Oblast* *Tivibu Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E- 11853 H 25000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *16:00    FK Rostov  – Zenit St. Petersburg* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *Argentina Primera Division* *0:15    Quilmes AC  -Sarmiento* *Canal 7 TV P&#250;blica* *-SES 40.5°W -4070 L 4440 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *Canal 7 TV P&#250;blica HD* *-Arsat 71°W-11870 H 14089 -FTA* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *21:00    Tigre  – Aldosivi* *Canal 7 TV P&#250;blica* *-SES 40.5°W -4070 L 4440 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *Canal 7 TV P&#250;blica HD* *-Arsat 71°W-11870 H 14089 -FTA* *-Arsat 71°W-11670 V 30000 -FTA* *Womens U-20 World Championship* *6:00    United States – Japan* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *9:30    North Korea  –  France* *SporTV 1 HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony ESPN* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony ESPN HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)*

----------

